# 1999 Ford E350 Super Duty Camper Van



## RoseM (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello, 
I just purchased this and on my first trip realized the "home" battery only holds a charge for a very short time. I found this out when I got half way into a 19 hour drive and pulled over to sleep for a few hours. 

I guess my first question is, how long does the home battery hold a charge? I didn't have anything using it oft her than a mini fridge so I would have expected it to last longer. 

I have done some reading here and there is talk of a converter thing? I am going to open it up and find out where the second/back battery is. I think under the table seats. My question is how long should it hold a charge reasonably and what does this converter thing look like? Will it be obvious and hooked up to the battery?

If there is room do people get a second one for longer life? If I go somewhere without power I was hoping to have some battery life. Is there a generator type thing you can get to allow you to be not plugged in and still have power?

Sorry for so many questions, figuring this out on my own with no one to ask. The good news is I am not afraid to roll up my sleeves and get dirty. Growing up in a machine shop helped with that! Wish my dad was here! He would help!

Thanks again
Rose


----------



## daydreamer (Nov 20, 2015)

Well it really depends on the type of battery it has. With ordinary battery it only last for about 12-14 hrs depending the load and consumption you use.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Batteries must be monitored just like checking da oil..*

When checking batteries, the best tool is a digital multimeter. Sears has some good meters.. A battery indicating 12 volts is 75% discharged. A fully charged battery will show 12.6volts. A charged battery will not freeze. Frank-id


----------

